# Field Mice



## packetwalker

Hello,

I have an issue with field mice and looking for advice. We recently moved into a new unfinished development. Once it started getting chilly outside we would hear noises in our attic. I put some traps down up there and caught a few of them, I then purchased some weep hole covers thinking that is how they are getting up there. That seemed to have worked but a few weeks later we heard them again. After doing a search of the house I think I may have found out how they are getting in. It looks like they have crawled between the foundation and hardy plank and actually chewed up through the exterior foam installation and may be making there way in the attic that way. 

Now I am not an expert in home building so if that is impossible let me know. What I do know is that there is a hole there big enough for them to get in that way. Now, first how do I fix the hole? Is it simple as just getting a can of foam and filling it or is there more to it. Next how can I keep this from happening again, is there a device that I can place between the hardy plank and foundation to keep these critters from going up there? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## packetwalker

*Possible Solution*

I may have found a possible solution, my idea would be to stuff some Copper Wire Mesh Wool between the foundation and Hardyplank, it comes in 200ft rolls. Has anyone had any experience with this type product? Does it work well against these little vermin? How does it hold up over time?


----------



## littlecleo

I've used steel wool to plug rodent access holes before, so I would think the copper wire mesh would work as well. If they are determined to get in, they will chew through just about anything though. The best course of action is to find their food source, and anywhere they have taken up residence around your house, and eliminate those first. It's necessary to take defensive measures at home against rodents, but you've got to go on the offensive also if they keep coming back.


----------



## packetwalker

Littlecleo,


Thanks for the advice, but I wish things were that simple. We keep the inside of the house clean and no food is left out. No food or trash is left outside and all trash is placed in bags in covered trash cans. The issue is that our neighborhood is still being built out, therefore we still have a lot of fields and woods around us. On chilly nights they go in our addict to keep warm and they leave once it warms up or they get hungry. Probably what people who live in the mountains or on farms go through!


Thanks


----------



## 4just1don

Yep, ALL farmers sleep in their hay stacks during nice weather,,,they ONLY sleep inside during chilly weather!!


----------



## Chemist1961

PW, Foam will not stop them. It's like desert. :laughing:
I had a greenbelt behind me for 12 years but as it infilled the mice got relocated. I bait traps with peanut butter and place your traps along walls pependicular.
If they actually were driven to chew all the way to the attic that seems extreme but I don't know unless they were following warm air or a food smell.
I know peolpe who swear by steel wool. Me I would get a cat or a terrier, natural rat hound.....


----------



## ocoee

The copper mesh works well
Steel wool will not hold up to any humidity

Wwe use 1/4 inch steel mesh and foam to seal holes but all holes larger than a dime must be sealed

In your case the best course of action would be perimeter baiting with a brodificoum based rodenticide and trapping inside to catch what gets through


----------



## Bob Mariani

They come in for food and warmth, but go out again for water. I place a bucket of water filled 2/3. Then a ramp up with some seeds for incentive. They jump in every night and drown. I get about 4 mice a night and up to 10 chipmonks this way.


----------



## packetwalker

*So far so good*

Since placing the copper mesh between the foundation and hardy plank we have not heard them anymore. I will continue checking for signs of them chewing through and replace as needed. Thanks for everyone's advice!


----------



## chrisn

Cats will work:laughing:


----------

